# Maltese features



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

I have found a good breeder and she has 2 girls that I have to choose between. They are AKC and are estimated to be about 4lbs as adults. I really want the shorter build Maltese and the shorter nose. They both have petite features right now, because they are only 7 weeks old. But, one seems to have a shorter nose than the other. I was wondering how soon can a breeder really tell if the puppy will have the shorter nose or the shorter build (the dad is short, but the mom is the taller build)? They both are very well breed by AKC standards. I just want to make the best decision I can based on me really desiring the shorter build and "babyface". I know that I will love whichever one I choose, but since I have a choice......


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends on the breeding and how well the breeder knows the lines. If its a line breeding and the breeder really knows their lines, they can probably give you a reasonable expectation of adult looks. If not, things could certainly change as they mature.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree with jackie. If the breeder knows their lines well, they should be able to tell. Does the breeder show their dogs? If not and they are just breeding to have puppies to sell, it might be more of a risk because typically they don't 'see' what their puppies grow up to look like. 8 weeks is the ideal time to evaluate a puppy for show because usually what they look like at 8 weeks is where they will wind up after they are finished growing, so the same holds true for evaluating a pet. I wouldn't worry about 'short or tall', i would be more concerned with health and temperament. When do you have to make a decision?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Do you get to meet the girls and then choose, or are you choosing from pictures or videos? I was also fortunate enough to get to choose between two females. Based on the pictures, I thought I knew which one I wanted. However, once I met them and played with them, I knew within five minutes that I wanted the other girl. Although both puppies were beautiful, sweet, and full of energy, Gracie and I just "clicked" and I knew that we were a perfect match. I really think if you get to meet them that you will find that you're not as concerned about which one has the shorter nose. You will just KNOW which one captures your heart.:wub: Good luck!


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Teddy bear face is cute but thats not standard right not to get off the topic but just wondering.


----------

